# colombo flora base vs aquasoil pondering.... again.....



## JohnC (1 Jun 2012)

Hiya,

Not really a real post. I'm just preping a new tank and am making that decision about substrates again. I've got plenty of bonsai stuff downstairs for packing out the higher points at the back. I'm pissed off at the oliver knot stuff i've had in the tank which is now turning to dust/mud after a couple of years. 

Currently using flora base in 2 tanks and aquasoil partially in one. I like both products for growth....

Just working out the pros n cons of both to try and sway me in the purchase as i'll need somewhere near 20 - 25L.

florabase - 

cheaper. same overall nutrients roughly, less ammonia spike and clouding.

aquasoil - 

more expensive. potentially lasts longer until exhausted?

hmmm, ponder, ponder......

personal opinions greatly welcomed to sway me....

 

Best regards,
john


----------



## Garuf (1 Jun 2012)

Tom barr reckons the nutrients only last 12 months or so anyway, I've got some flora base that's 18months into constant use and it's near identical to what it was new, I've some ada that's 4 years old and that too is near identical, ultimately it's what you put into the water that will then be took up via the CEC that will dictate the longevity as well as it's structural integrity, I honestly think they're pretty evenly matched, I've done a squeeze test and the ada crushes more easily though...


----------



## JohnC (1 Jun 2012)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Tom barr reckons the nutrients only last 12 months or so anyway, I've got some flora base that's 18months into constant use and it's near identical to what it was new, I've some ada that's 4 years old and that too is near identical, ultimately it's what you put into the water that will then be took up via the CEC that will dictate the longevity as well as it's structural integrity, I honestly think they're pretty evenly matched, I've done a squeeze test and the ada crushes more easily though...



Firstly 

      to see you.

True RE: CEC and I do plan on keeping dosing EI on tank. I'd heard people say that their aquasoil had turned to mud. They are both about the same weight right, when soaked, so I presume they will both slope/slump at similar amounts? Although muddy aquasoil might hold a slope better.... 

Still the set up i'm planning is blyxa heavy again so less important for sloping then say an HC or glosso carpet....

hmm, ponder.


John


----------



## Alastair (1 Jun 2012)

The new aqua soil is slightly harder than florabase and a smaller grain size. It's supposed to contain slightly more nutrients too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnC (1 Jun 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> The new aqua soil is slightly harder than florabase and a smaller grain size. It's supposed to contain slightly more nutrients too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Slightly smaller then florabase normal but still bigger then the fine I presume?


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Jun 2012)

I have just bought Florabase again, i love the stuff. As for nutrient content, i'm sure it'll contain the same as the Ada stuff...as most of it is from the same paddy field.


----------



## Alastair (1 Jun 2012)

JohnC said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a mixture really. To be honest I do prefer the look of the florabase over the ada new though, has a really nice round shape to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garuf (2 Jun 2012)

I can't speak for new ADA the recipe has changed 3 or so times since I bought mine but the grain size of ADA is much more varied, I understand ADA's mixture has good batches and bad too though I doubt they'd admit it, florabases seems to be graded, presumably a european thing so that grain size is very even indeed, both hold a slope very well, the trick is to never ever ever disturb it . ADA's has a higher level of organics in there but this is a mixed blessing, it does nothing wrong, but it also does nothing of benefit. 

The difference in nutrient is sort of negligible, a lot of it is rhetoric, delta sand contains more nutrients for example, it's the KNO3 content that people measure but so much is dosed via ferts and it becomes used up (levels out) from the substrate so quickly it's almost not worth considering, most that leaches out into the water column ends up down the plug hole come water changes anyway. 

To the touch, they're both physically very similar after use, the ada is notably softer but at 3 times the age I'm hardly surprised weight wise they're all but indistinguishable, ADA's seems to waft about more easily than florabase, I think this is largely to do with the smaller less even grainsize (and presumably therefore lighter) but I couldn't be sure.


----------

